# Can I see some natural 4a pics please



## monie20032007 (May 4, 2008)

Im transitioning and im pretty sure from my 4 months of ng I will be mostly 4a and I would love to see some pics of natural 4a textures for some motivaton

Thanks


----------



## LongHairDreams (May 4, 2008)

I believe im a 4a: I hope this helps you some. Its not much.


----------



## LayneJ (May 4, 2008)

I'm a type 4 natural. I'm also lazy , so I'm going to copy my post from this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=226703. I have more pics in my Fotki, too.



Minny said:


> I am a Type 4 natural.
> 
> Semi-wet hair:
> 
> ...



Good luck on your transition!!


----------



## tinkat (May 4, 2008)

I love you texture minny!


----------



## Country gal (May 4, 2008)

I am. My fotki is suspended. I think I have some pics in the photo gallery.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 4, 2008)

I'm a 4a........


----------



## Kookie (May 4, 2008)

I believe my hair to be 4a as well.....
Until someone tells me otherwise---that's what it is...!!  

Check my Fotki for pics!!!


----------



## LayneJ (May 4, 2008)

tinkat said:


> I love you texture minny!



Thanks girl!!


----------



## Platinum (May 4, 2008)

This is a great thread. Thanks for the pics, ladies. I'm transitioning and I'm 18 weeks post.


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (May 4, 2008)

Here's my nape after a honey/ evoo/ something I can't remember DC, with shrinkage.


----------



## aja1121 (May 4, 2008)

For some reason I can't post pics....my computer is acting up, but I am mostly 4a and I have pics in my fotki.


----------



## SEMO (May 5, 2008)

I'm mostly 4a.  I have pics in my siggy and fotki.

ETA:
Don't let the siggy pics fool you.  I used a denman brush to help my curls clump together.  I still consider myself 4a.  Here's an old pic that shows it better.  Sorry it's so big.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (May 5, 2008)




----------



## IntelligenceisBeautiful (May 5, 2008)

I'm 4a, pics in my fotki


----------



## EMJazzy (May 5, 2008)

My hair is 4a...pics are in my fotki.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (May 17, 2008)

this is a great thread!


----------



## beana (May 17, 2008)

Everyone's hair is gorgeous!!! Such a great thread... im seriously contemplating going natural soon


----------



## Mook's hair (May 17, 2008)

This is a good thread. 

I still remain confused about my hair type. I've always considered it more 4B but it could possibly be 4a.

I always call it Rudy Huxtable hair is that a or b?

Well, my fotki is in my sig.


----------



## velvet (May 17, 2008)

4a right here!


----------



## miss Congeniality (May 17, 2008)

Oh, it is so great to see so many hair twins in one spot.


----------



## morehairplease (May 17, 2008)

Don't know if I am 4 a or b but my pic is in my avatar. I will try to post bigger pictures later though.


----------



## Connie (May 17, 2008)

How do you 4a's/4b's get your hair to 'lay' down in the front and edges when you style it in a puff or wear a puffy ponytail? (Like Minny's)


----------



## ImFree27 (May 17, 2008)

ok im 4 something, don't know if its a, b, c, or d, but I have pics in fotki


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (May 17, 2008)

Mook's hair said:


> This is a good thread.
> 
> I still remain confused about my hair type. I've always considered it more 4B but it could possibly be 4a.
> 
> ...


 
I checked out your fotki...I like your hair Mook! It has a pretty wave. I'd call it 4a but I think that's supposed to be little spirals/coily?

You're hair is real wavy and it's cute...whatever it's type, I look forward to seeing more of your pics as you transition.


----------



## oooop2 (May 17, 2008)

I am still trying to figure out my hair type. I "think" I'm a mix of a bunch of different textures. All doing their own thing at different times 

Anyone care to tell me what I really am, since I'm obviously confused 





wet





damp





damp





dry


----------



## tocktick (May 17, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> I am still trying to figure out my hair type. I "think" I'm a mix of a bunch of different textures. All doing their own thing at different times
> 
> Anyone care to tell me what I really am, since I'm obviously confused
> 
> ...



your hair is very similar to mine in these pics. a lot of the photos i have in fotki are of manipulated styles so i don't have the best representation of my hair type on there (or in my siggy). anyway, i am predominately 4a, i think this is what you are too. i have some 4b too though, but you may have also. i'm not sure.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (May 17, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> I am still trying to figure out my hair type. I "think" I'm a mix of a bunch of different textures. All doing their own thing at different times
> 
> Anyone care to tell me what I really am, since I'm obviously confused
> 
> ...


 
I also think you're 4a, and boy is your hair pretty


----------



## audacity. (May 17, 2008)

I am 4a and transitioning, here is my NG and texture...Good luck with your transition!!!


----------



## oooop2 (May 17, 2008)

Thanks Tocktick & Ajoyfuljoy


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (May 17, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> I am still trying to figure out my hair type. I "think" I'm a mix of a bunch of different textures. All doing their own thing at different times
> 
> Anyone care to tell me what I really am, since I'm obviously confused
> 
> ...



I SWEAR we are hair twins because that is exactly how my hair looks.
Unfortunately, I don't have pics to show of my hair wet or damp


----------



## czyfaith77 (May 17, 2008)

LilChocolateMa said:


> Here's my nape after a honey/ evoo/ something I can't remember DC, with shrinkage.


 
What color is this?


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (May 17, 2008)

This is fun kinda like show and tell.  

(I found hairsisters! Yay) 

My fotki link is in my siggy.  No pw needed.


----------



## MonPetite (May 18, 2008)

I think I'm more 4a than 3c. Pics in Fotki. ^__^


----------



## hopeful (May 18, 2008)

And this is what they call the money shot--just beautiful!


----------



## glamazon386 (May 18, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> I am still trying to figure out my hair type. I "think" I'm a mix of a bunch of different textures. All doing their own thing at different times
> 
> Anyone care to tell me what I really am, since I'm obviously confused
> 
> ...



Your hair looks like mine. 4a.


----------



## PinkPeony (May 18, 2008)

Beautiful thread lady's


----------



## tocktick (May 18, 2008)

hopeful said:


> And this is what they call the money shot--just beautiful!



yup! ita. so pretty.


----------



## Afro-Indi (May 18, 2008)

DenverGirl said:


> I am 4a and transitioning, here is my NG and texture...Good luck with your transition!!!


 
Wow!!!
Your NG is coming in so thick and pretty!!!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (May 18, 2008)

Check out my (outdated) fotki!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (May 18, 2008)

I'm not sure what I am, either. These pics are from 2006: 





Out of the shower, still pretty wet





Left front - this is air dried but probably still a little damp. 





Right front





Right rear





Left rear

I wish all my hair coiled like it does in the back. When it's wet it clumps up so nicely. That front won't even get wavy without some type of product. I don't know if this was because of how I was taking care of my hair, or if it's just like that. We'll see how it looks when it gets back to that length.


----------



## Cheleigh (May 18, 2008)

I'm predominately 4a


----------



## oooop2 (May 18, 2008)

tocktick said:


> yup! ita. so pretty.


 
Thanks Hopeful and Tocktick...You ladies have me blushing her in Japan


----------



## Serenity K (May 18, 2008)

So if the curl is looser/larger than the ones posted here, would it be 3c?


----------



## miss Congeniality (May 18, 2008)

Here is my contribution.


----------



## curlyj (May 23, 2008)

can't post but there are some old pics in my fotki....

password is mister, I think...Its been a while


----------



## Kurly K (May 23, 2008)

i have sum 4a hair check my fotki link in siggy


----------



## QT (May 23, 2008)

Bump.... me too


----------



## audacity. (May 23, 2008)

Afro-Indi said:


> Wow!!!
> Your NG is coming in so thick and pretty!!!


 
Thank you, Afro-Indi!


----------



## vlucious (May 23, 2008)

im a 3c/4a mix, i have photos in my fotki!


----------



## loulou82 (May 29, 2008)

subscribing...


----------



## Soliel185 (May 30, 2008)

I think I am a 4a. Avatar = damp, siggy = dry

I've noticed that even among the " 4a" hair type the curls are the same size, but some ladies have hair that "hangs" and some don't. For instance, my hair doesn't hang at ALL no matter the length unless it's braided/twisted. Does this have to do with shrinkage - some have more than others(?) - or does it have to do with hair coarseness?


----------



## loulou82 (May 30, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> I think I am a 4a. Avatar = damp, siggy = dry
> 
> I've noticed that even among the " 4a" hair type the curls are the same size, but some ladies have hair that "hangs" and some don't. For instance, my hair doesn't hang at ALL no matter the length unless it's braided/twisted. Does this have to do with shrinkage - some have more than others(?) - or does it have to do with hair coarseness?



I've noticed that too. The hair that I've BC'd hangs somewhat but it's also fine and medium density (I still consider it coarse though). 

Maybe dense/thick hair takes more manipulation to hang.


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (May 30, 2008)

I couldn't tell ya.  I went to the salon, told her I wanted something different, and this is what she gave me! 



czyfaith77 said:


> What color is this?


----------



## MonPetite (May 30, 2008)

loulou82 said:


> I've noticed that too. The hair that I've BC'd hangs somewhat but it's also fine and medium density (I still consider it coarse though).
> 
> Maybe dense/thick hair takes more manipulation to hang.


 
My hair is thick in strand and density and it "hangs". Even at 4" I can tell it will grow out a bit but mainly down. I'll be updating in another month or so and the difference will be quite noticeable.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 7, 2008)

Cheleigh said:


> I'm predominately 4a


 

Cheleigh...I've ALWAYS loved your coils!!!! They're sooo beautiful!!!! 



Soliel185 said:


> I've noticed that even among the " 4a" hair type the curls are the same size, but some ladies have hair that "hangs" and some don't. For instance, my hair doesn't hang at ALL no matter the length unless it's braided/twisted. Does this have to do with shrinkage - some have more than others(?) - or does it have to do with hair coarseness?


 
I wanna know to. I've always just assumed only 3's had hair that hang. Mines doesn't and that SUCKS!!!

I'm 4a, btw. And my album is in my siggy. Password is softhair.


----------



## Sugar Brown (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm 4a.  Hair in siggy is a twist out.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Sep 7, 2008)

This is a really great thread


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## MD_Lady (Sep 7, 2008)

This thread confirms that ours is one of many beautiful textures.


----------



## PinkSkates (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is my natural 4a hair:


----------



## BeetleBug (Sep 7, 2008)

This is good inspiration.


----------



## vlucious (Sep 7, 2008)

im hereeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 7, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> Was that top part detangled with a denman brush?? That's exactly how mines looks after using the denman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful. Are you my HAIR TWIN??????


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ms_Twana said:


> Beautiful. Are you my HAIR TWIN??????


 
Hey..Yep, the first pic is my hair detangled w/ a Denman.  And like yours, gel doesn't lay down my hair either, just makes it a little less puffy/frizzy.  I think that means we have stubborn hair.

And I'm glad to have a hair twin


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 7, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> Hey..Yep, the first pic is my hair detangled w/ a Denman. And like yours, gel doesn't lay down my hair either, just makes it a little less puffy/frizzy. I think that means we have stubborn hair.
> 
> And I'm glad to have a hair twin


 
YAY.   I've finally found one!!!! 

Are those twistouts in your siggy??


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm transitioning and I think I'm 4a.  I used to think 3c when I fist started the journey but my coils are much tighter than 3c photos.

These photos are from April 2008

http://public.fotki.com/regswife/attempt-at-flat-iro/closeupofacurl.html

same curl stretched
http://public.fotki.com/regswife/attempt-at-flat-iro/closeupofthesamecur.html


35 weeks into transition
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/35-weeks--1-day-pos/


----------



## lnana04 (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's a backshot of my hair.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Sep 7, 2008)

Connie said:


> How do you 4a's/4b's get your hair to 'lay' down in the front and edges when you style it in a puff or wear a puffy ponytail? (Like Minny's)


 
I don't think anyone answered your question. What I do is wet the front of my head and use my boar brush to smooth it down. I then wrap a scarf around that area (silk) and in the morning its smooth. HTH


----------



## thaidreams (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's mine....


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ms_Twana said:


> YAY.  I've finally found one!!!!
> 
> Are those twistouts in your siggy??


 
...And yep, those are twistouts in my siggy from the 1st day.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm 4a. There are pics in my fotki.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is a better pic of my hair. (shrunken fro's). The first ones I posted the curls were picked out.


----------



## cottoncoily (Sep 8, 2008)

I think I'm 4a Album in siggy password in profile.


----------



## velvet (Sep 24, 2008)

I made some new you tube videos of my natural 4a hair.

Check them out:

http://www.youtube.com/afrohairsecrets


----------



## ebaby (Sep 24, 2008)

I am a 4a, pics in fotki!


----------



## Angkin73 (Sep 24, 2008)

I pretty sure I'm a mix of either 3c/4a/4b 

Texture shot





please ignore the nawed off nails...





flaxseed gel and denman brush used


----------



## KiSseS03 (Sep 24, 2008)

velvet said:


> 4a right here!


You are gorgeous lady!


----------



## prettypuff1 (Sep 24, 2008)

what curly products are you ladies using..

 I think i am  what I like to call 4a smooth....

 It is on the looser side of 4a...


----------



## sheree (Sep 25, 2008)

this is my 6 weeks into transitioning pic i think am 4a but not sure maybe you ladies can help, what is my texture


----------



## kurlybella (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## NikStarrr (Sep 26, 2008)

Another 4A here!


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 26, 2008)

Im 4A in some places. Pics in my siggy and Fotki!


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## jaded_faerie (Sep 26, 2008)

beautiful beautiful heads of hair!


----------



## LiberianGirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Poohbear said:


>


 

Your hair is really pretty!


----------



## zzirvingj (Sep 26, 2008)

LuvMyBigHair said:


> Another 4A here!


 

Oooo...I LOVE YOUR HAIR!


----------



## kurlybella (Sep 26, 2008)

it's so nice how all of our hair, though 4a, is all different!


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 26, 2008)

this is a nice thread...can't wait til my 4a head grows all the way out...


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Pooh! I see you!  pretty!  my hair twin!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 26, 2008)

LiberianGirl said:


> Your hair is really pretty!


 i agree with you


----------



## thetall1 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm a 4A! pics in my fotki & siggy!


----------



## Bigghair (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful hair ladies.  I have a mixture of textures.  See siggy for pics.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 27, 2008)

ladylady said:


> it's so nice how all of our hair, though 4a, is all different!


 
I know. It's amazing. I was looking at some folks like, "I don't know, you may be a 3." I always just assume that a softer, silkier look means in the 3's. But, I see here that's not the case.


----------



## Surfer Girl (Dec 15, 2008)

Me two or should I say 4A...hehe. My December album says it best. Check it out.


----------



## Auburn (Dec 15, 2008)

JACKPOT!


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Jun 30, 2009)

bump...are there any more pics ladies???


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 30, 2009)

I went through everything to get my hair in this puff, also my avi pic.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jun 30, 2009)

So I learned that I am definitely a 4b, not a 4a. This thread finally ended my confusion. My curl pattern is like a lot of the heads in here, just not as big/elongated!


----------



## KynniB (Jun 30, 2009)

Im 4a. There are pictures in my fotki


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Jun 30, 2009)

I am a 4a (I think)


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jun 30, 2009)

I have no clue what my hair type is, but I think I have some 4a on my head


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 1, 2009)

3c/4a


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 1, 2009)

I think I'm 4a.  Here is 5 months of new growth.


----------



## lashannasmall (Jul 1, 2009)

LongHairDreams said:


> I believe im a 4a: I hope this helps you some. Its not much.



your hair looks more 4B but I would need to see it wet to really know


----------



## lashannasmall (Jul 1, 2009)

Connie said:


> How do you 4a's/4b's get your hair to 'lay' down in the front and edges when you style it in a puff or wear a puffy ponytail? (Like Minny's)



Gel, water, toothbrush and a head scarf


----------



## melissa-bee (Jan 11, 2010)

This thread is pretty, anymore pictures?


----------



## Neith (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm a 4a.

My hair has a mind of it's own and will look different from day to day even though my regimen stays the same. 

Pics:






Freshly Shampooed







Conditioner + Oil, very damp







Conditioner + Oil, mostly dry








Combed Out While Dry



My current avvie is a twist out.


----------



## ftiffreneee (Jan 11, 2010)

Here are a few of mine


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 11, 2010)

Subscribing.


----------



## honeybuni84 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poohbear said:


>





 we are hair twins.. the end


----------



## BeetleBug (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think I posted in this thread


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 11, 2010)

Some of these 4a's don't look the same. Are ya'll sure ya'll 4a or maybe a mixture of 4a and something else?


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 11, 2010)

LongHairDreams said:


> I believe im a 4a: I hope this helps you some. Its not much.


 

I would had said that you were more of a 4b looking at this pic.


----------



## Neith (Jan 11, 2010)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Some of these 4a's don't look the same. Are ya'll sure ya'll 4a or maybe a mixture of 4a and something else?



All type 1's don't look the same.  All type 2's and 3's don't look the same...

All 4a's (and 4b's and all other types) don't look the same because everyone is an individual with a unique hair texture.

With that said, I do see a few mixes in this thread.  Some people did state that they have a mix going on.

4a is pen sized to penspring sized curls/coils I believe... by Andre's definition.  There is still A LOT of variety in each texture.  Plus curl diameter alone is not the only thing that makes your hair look a certain way.


----------



## kaynewme (Jan 11, 2010)

you ladies are so insprirational


----------



## Leonine523 (Jan 24, 2012)

Bumping for more inspiration!


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Sent from my PG06100 using LHCF


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jan 30, 2012)

Bumping


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 8, 2012)

bumping for more pics


----------

